# Shells?????



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

I recently purchased a BPS 10 and was woundering what shells would be the best for ducks and canada geese. I was thinking about BB or BBB but some guys from MN told me about F shot but it is illegal in WI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Travis,
I shoot 10 gauge and I find that you will want to shoot the same size shot as you did out of the 12ga. I personally like #2 steel for ducks and #1 to BBB for geese. I think BB's under 40yds are great for large canadas and I shoot #1's or BB's for snows at all ranges.

F's are garbage and I would never recommend them to anyone. The patterns are full of holes with everything I have patterned.

The largest shot size I shoot is BBB and that is for late season canadas when they are not decoying well. Pretend like your shooting a 12, the pellets don't move any faster than a 12 you just have more of them.


----------



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

Guys I've never heard of F shot. What is it????????

thanks :withstupid:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't remember right off hand but I believe F shot is .22 cal. It is the largest steel shot that is loaded by the factory.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its a proven crippler to boot. I shot, and about 45 percent of the birds came down as crippled.


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

GG and GB thank you for the info it will be greatly appreciated. What range is BB good for or would you recommend just shooting BBB for geese at all ranges and 1 or 2 for ducks?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Travis, you might want to mix in different loads for different situations. Such as early season decoy hunting you might want to shoot 1's for geese where as later on in the season switching to a BB or BBB might be better because the further distances and tougher birds. I actually use 1's all year long for geese unless i'm doing some pass shooting. My experience has been that 1's seem to penetrate a little bit better than the larger loads.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

T's for passhooting and 1's for snows/canadas over the dekes.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I shoot BB, but you have to remember to match the shot size with the right choke. Over decoys I use Improved with 3 inch BB. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buy a costum choke they work great with 1's. :beer:


----------

